# East Canyon antlerless elk



## doublea (Jul 18, 2011)

Looking at the leftover antlerless tags from the draw and was wondering if anyone had any opinions or insights into hunting cow elk in the East Canyon-Summit zone. Anyone had much success hunting only on public land in that unit? Is there enough public land to make it worth hunting? 
It's also a longer season so it seems appealing to have so much more time to hunt. 
Any info would be much appreciated!

Andy


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I broke out my Trust Lands Administration Map, and it looks like there is very little to no public property on this hunt. If you have an East Canyon Resort Membership that would free up a huntable portion of the land, but you would have to have the membership for over a year in order to hunt it and I am not sure how they feel about the harvest of antlerless game.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

PM sent.

Edited: Since time is short, how about your phone number?

Edited again: Info sent Express (overnight) so you'll have it in time!


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I drew this tag because I wanted to hunt for elk close to home. I noticed after applying that it's made up of all private property. I have never hunted elk and have been trying to decide what to do. I've left several messages with the Biologist for that east canyon summit antlerless hunt boundaries. I yet have had my calls,messages returned. I figured I need to find out where the winter ranges are for that area so I can narrow it down on contacting landowners for permission. I've only been hunting for about four years. I'm 32 years old. So I feel alittle behind on knowledge about hunting. Any help would be appreciated. Maybe I need to just surrender my tag.


----------



## W5LVN (Aug 11, 2011)

I am in a similar situation in regards to this area. This was supposed to be my first year hunting, I made my purchase with a co-worker who claimed to be an experienced hunter and wanted to show me the ropes. It was only after I purchased my land maps that I realized that the area is mostly private land. My "guide" wants to go hunt the area anyways claiming that he knows where to go where it is not an issue. I'm now realizing that my co-workers experiance is more with breaking the law. This obviously makes me very uncomfortable and is not something I am willing to do. Can anyone give me any tips on how to track down owners that may be willing to allow me to hunt? Would it be better to surrender my tag and just try again next year?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

W5LVN said:


> I am in a similar situation in regards to this area. This was supposed to be my first year hunting, I made my purchase with a co-worker who claimed to be an experienced hunter and wanted to show me the ropes. It was only after I purchased my land maps that I realized that the area is mostly private land. My "guide" wants to go hunt the area anyways claiming that he knows where to go where it is not an issue. I'm now realizing that my co-workers experiance is more with breaking the law. This obviously makes me very uncomfortable and is not something I am willing to do. Can anyone give me any tips on how to track down owners that may be willing to allow me to hunt? Would it be better to surrender my tag and just try again next year?


PM sent: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## chromeangel (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone. this is my first elk hunt in Utah and I drew a cow tag for east canyon this year I am just looking to fill the freezer and feed the family this go around. How do folks fare in this unit I am hearing lots of private land and lots of hunters for the public land that there is. I plan on heading up this weekend and next to do some scouting and figure out the lay of things and make sure I don't trespass or upset any private land owners. I would be happy to hear of others insight into this hunt and how they have fared in the past. Good luck everyone with this years hunt.

P.S.
I am with you on this one W5LVN "Can anyone give me any tips on how to track down owners that may be willing to allow me to hunt?"


----------



## brad4tuna (Jul 14, 2015)

*blew it*

I'm both glad to have found this old post, and slightly terrified! I am a first generation hunter, this is my second year hunting and I made the same mistake previously described... I spent almost a week looking over the antlerless elk areas before applying and I thought I hit the jackpot when I drew the east canyon summit tag; then I saw the fine print on the bottom of the tag and learned how to search for private/public land properly. Any information and further guidance would be greatly appreciated!! I would love to be able to contact land owners of this area to gain access to some of this great land. Thanks for your help in advance!


----------

